# Safale 05



## paulmclaren11 (2/6/13)

G'day fellow brewers,

I am close to kegging my latest APA, crash chilling and dry hopping at the moment.

My 18 litre batch started at 1055 and to my disappointment finished about 1008 using Craftbrewer 12g Safale 05. I was aiming 1010-1012 to keep some malt body (I mashed at 67c).

Early tastes are quite harsh (it is fairly well flavour/aroma hopped with Citra and Simcoe), I am hoping this doesn't end up tasting like watery hop squeezings due to the low FG...

Can anyone put my mind at ease - has this happened to you and how was the beer?

Should I keep the dry hop to 24 hours to lessen the hoppiness due to the dryness of the brew?

Here was the recipe:

18ltrs
92.5% Pilsner
7.5% Caramunich II

0.3 g/L Magnum (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Citra (14.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Citra (14.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Citra (14.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.8 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes
Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05


Cheers.


----------



## beerbog (2/6/13)

I'd check the thermometer. At 67 deg I've never gone below 1010 with 05. I've had 1005 with a mash at 64 deg.


----------



## Helles (2/6/13)

Not sure about s-05 but had the same with Wyeast 1272 with similar hops 
But with way more dry hops and it turned out great for my tastes


----------



## paulmclaren11 (2/6/13)

Will check the thermometer. Good to here Helles your brew turned okay with a similar FG to mine. What was your OG? I am sure once kegged and a bit of time it will be okay.


----------



## jyo (2/6/13)

I reckon only 24 hours will not be long enough to drop your hops out and you will be kegging green hop juice, mate. I had a few issues with over attenuation a while ago and it ended up being a dodgey thermometer. Similar to you, I had a run of beers finishing too low, including a double batch of APA which dropped from 1050 to 1006 using US05. Still very drinkable, but a bit too dry for a hoppy style.

I think your decent percentage of crystal will save you.


----------



## Helles (2/6/13)

Most beers go around 1.050 and most beers are APA's too


----------



## paulmclaren11 (2/6/13)

Was planning 48 hour dry hop, would this be sufficient? Will get a new thermo, probably a candy thermometer. I am currently using cheapish digital. I haven't had issues with over attenuation until this brew.


----------



## Yob (2/6/13)

Would depending how heavy you are going.. If you're kegging, why not wait and do it there, 3 days in the keg of a blend of those hops will be frikkin delish..

Ed: how does it taste now? I've just kegged one and not keg hopped it as everything is in line, if it fades will adjust if needs be (similar hops)


----------



## Econwatson (2/6/13)

I've only done it once, but the guide I read suggested a minimum dry-hop of three days.

http://beersmith.com/blog/2008/05/21/dry-hopping-enhanced-hops-aroma/


----------



## paulmclaren11 (2/6/13)

I have already whacked a hop sock into the primary, more the timing reasons and when I can get this one kegged.

I think 48 hours will be plenty, just had a sneaky taste then and it's already imparting hoppy goodness :chug:


----------



## jyo (2/6/13)

helles said:


> Most beers go around 1.050 and most beers are APA's too


I don't follow, mate. He is worried about the beer not being balanced due to over-attentuation.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (2/6/13)

Gibbo1 said:


> I'd check the thermometer. At 67 deg I've never gone below 1010 with 05. I've had 1005 with a mash at 64 deg.


Agree.

Thought it might be fun to open this up for suggestions as to where yo get decent accurate thermometer, and of course being for home brewers so it would have to be at a nice tight arse price  .


----------

